# selling bow to a pawn shop



## bigheadbillygoa (Dec 23, 2008)

would i be better off selling my 2009 pse nova su to a pawn shop because their doesnt seem to be much of a market for lower end bows on archery talk, heres a link http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1254007 . the pawn shop we have around here has some bows selling for 200-400 but theyre set up and the newest one i think is 2002, so i think a half way set up 2009 might woo them and i might get 250 out of them. has anyone else sold a bow to a pawn shop or would ebay be a better bet for me to get sold in a week or two


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

If a pawn shop is asking 200-400 for something they only gave 50-200 for it. I'd try ebay before I go to a rip off pawn shop.


----------



## gold3499 (Mar 28, 2009)

A pawn shop would be the last place I'd go. Try ebay, craigslist, or put an ad in the local paper.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

My best results for selling archery stuff is as follows:

1. List it on ebay with a 5 to 7 day listing that expires on a Sunday night.
2. Post lots of pictures
3. No reserve
4. Low starting bid (@ 1/3 of what you really want for it)
5. realistic shipping costs
6. offer a 7 day money back return policy
7. In short, make it easy for more bidders to watch and bid

Don't be suprised if the serious bidding starts the last 1/2 hour of the listing (we've had items go up several hundred dollars the last 15 seconds)

I have found that most items go for more then I expect. PM me if you want more details.


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

Only if it has "fiber optics"...lol


----------



## gold3499 (Mar 28, 2009)

*I don't think so.*



jcs-bowhunter said:


> My best results for selling archery stuff is as follows:
> 
> 1. List it on ebay with a 5 to 7 day listing that expires on a Sunday night.
> 2. Post lots of pictures
> ...


I sold on Ebay full time for 5 years and I would not advise you to follow the above recommendation. Way too risky! The odds are very high that it will sell for one bid and you will lose your shirt. It used to be that people actually had some spare change and there would be heavy bidding on items but that isn't the case any more. Things don't get bid up. You better be willing to take a hosing if you do what the other guy suggested. Ebay really isn't a good way to go. It would be better to just list it on AT and wait for a buyer who is interested.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

mathewshootr said:


> Only if it has "fiber optics"...lol



I was waiting on somebody to say something about that.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

gold3499 said:


> I sold on Ebay full time for 5 years and I would not advise you to follow the above recommendation. Way too risky! The odds are very high that it will sell for one bid and you will lose your shirt. It used to be that people actually had some spare change and there would be heavy bidding on items but that isn't the case any more. Things don't get bid up. You better be willing to take a hosing if you do what the other guy suggested. Ebay really isn't a good way to go. It would be better to just list it on AT and wait for a buyer who is interested.


Not trying to start an arguement but I have had much better luck with ebay then AT ads or craig's list. An additional step I would recommend is searching ebay for completed ads over the last month for your item so you know what the approximate value is.

I also agree that folks have much less money to spend these days. But that would apply to AT also. I poach items from here occasionally as a bargin hunter.

Paypal is a touchy subject with many, but I'm 10 times more comfortable spenting a larger sum on ebay then AT due to the buyer protections. I've never bought anything expensive ($100 or more) off AT due to not trusting the less then 1% of crooks that lurk on these sites. I realize AT has ratings and other protections, but having been given bad checks in the past and my house broken into a few months ago, I'm extra wary these days.
Good luck with whatever you choose!

P.S. I've always dealt with top shelf individuals on AT


----------



## aliagrace (Sep 3, 2016)

Pawn shops will be good and they'll pay you much better than eBay. This is my personal experience. Last week I was in need of money and I want to sell my watch. One of my friend was interested in getting that watch, but he was not offering me the right amount. Thereafter I visited the pawn shop and discussed the matter with them. They asked me the few questions and thereafter gave me the required amount.


----------



## Blackeagle1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Agree 100% with jcs. I've had way more success on eBay. I've sold 5 bows on their in the last year. I just put starting bid as the lowest amount I'll take. And have a reasonable shipping price. I always use a flat rate of $25. I'd run it for a week like that and if it doesn't sell, maybe you are asking too much. Then you can decide to lower the price or keep it or whatever. Fortunately I haven't had that issue yet. Good luck


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

This thread is 6 years old.
Pawn shops as a rule will never come close to the real value of something your selling them and in most cases sell it to the public for way more than it is worth.


----------



## lacampbell2005 (Feb 17, 2015)

I wonder if the OP ever sold his bow. And if so, where?


----------



## B.T. Splinterz (Aug 31, 2016)

as someone else said , don't do biz with pawn shops , they'll hose you coming and going. a 2009 low end bow isn't going to yield a whole lot of $$ anyway.


----------



## Blackeagle1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Dale_B1 said:


> This thread is 6 years old.
> Pawn shops as a rule will never come close to the real value of something your selling them and in most cases sell it to the public for way more than it is worth.


Didn't even notice that Dale. Half asleep


----------



## B.T. Splinterz (Aug 31, 2016)

zzz


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

gold3499 said:


> a pawn shop would be the last place i'd go. Try ebay, craigslist, or put an ad in the local paper.


agree


----------

